# NonStop Reptiles Plastic Reptile Racking



## NonStop Reptiles (Jul 11, 2012)

As promised here are some photos of our new range of racking system to be sold alongside our range of plastic vivariums;

Our racks are CNC manufactured utilising a single component front plinth, top, back, bottom and bottom plinth. The sides are then assembled into the product internally along with the tub dividers giving exceptional strength and finished with custom machined trim. 

Please note the photos below are of a single rack we have machined for a customer utilising a three litre ‘Really Useful Box’ in a five by six configuration. This particular racks was supplied without tubs but as a plug and play solution with pre-installed heatstrips. 

We can machine our racks in any configuration to suit any plastic box/tub that may be required and are currently working on a range of tubs to suit larger species through customer request. 

If we can be of any assistance please do not hesitate to contact us either through the private messaging system on the site or through email at [email protected] .

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## Tim85 (Sep 22, 2011)

Those look sgreat. Can you do one thats 4 boxes wide by 5 high or are they that size only?
I only ask as i need a hatchling rack soon but im limited on space


----------



## NonStop Reptiles (Jul 11, 2012)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Looks good


_Thank you for your kind words; we are extremely pleased with the outcome. _



Tim85 said:


> Those look sgreat. Can you do one thats 4 boxes wide by 5 high or are they that size only?
> I only ask as i need a hatchling rack soon but im limited on space


_Thank you for your kind words and interest in our products;_

_We can machine to your requirements so if you have a particular space and requirement that is not an issue. _

_If we can be of any further assistance please feel free to send us a private message_

_NonStop Reptiles _


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

those racks look awesome well done.


----------



## waynestine (Sep 26, 2010)

For a 33 liter rack would you be able to have the heat strip at the bottom?And some way of the rub not rubbing over the heatstrip.
Also can you make racks to stack on top of another?
Thanks


----------



## NonStop Reptiles (Jul 11, 2012)

jackiee said:


> those racks look awesome well done.


Thank you for your feedback



waynestine said:


> For a 33 liter rack would you be able to have the heat strip at the bottom?And some way of the rub not rubbing over the heatstrip.
> Also can you make racks to stack on top of another?
> Thanks


We can machine racks to stack on top of one another using the same location pins we use on our vivariums. We can also accommodate the heatstrips being on the base of the shelf and by using a small plastic profile could raise the tubs to clear the heatmat once sitting over them.

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## waynestine (Sep 26, 2010)

Could you route heat cable on these racks or would it make the rack to weak?


----------



## LFullerton (Nov 13, 2012)

Very nice, could you possibly get me a quote for a 70L rack?


----------



## hellocharlieboy (Apr 18, 2009)

waynestine said:


> Could you route heat cable on these racks or would it make the rack to weak?


this 

also would there be an option to have grooves routed out on each shelf and also a rebate to allow a metal heat plate (supplied by you  ) to fit over the heat cable but still be flush with the rest of the shelf?......if that makes sense


----------



## NonStop Reptiles (Jul 11, 2012)

waynestine said:


> Could you route heat cable on these racks or would it make the rack to weak?


We can machine a recess or custom pattern to suit ones personnel preference without causing issues too the materials integrity or making the shelves weak. This is another great feature of the material we use.  



LFullerton said:


> Very nice, could you possibly get me a quote for a 70L rack?


We will arrange for a quotation to be sent over; When we quote on a new system we have to draw them in AutoCad in order to realise our material yields and ultimately price the work. This is time consuming which is why there may be a slight delay in your quotation. 



hellocharlieboy said:


> this
> 
> also would there be an option to have grooves routed out on each shelf and also a rebate to allow a metal heat plate (supplied by you  ) to fit over the heat cable but still be flush with the rest of the shelf?......if that makes sense


As per our response above we can machine a recess or custom pattern to suit ones personnel preference without causing issues too the materials integrity or making the shelves weak. We can also machine a recess to accommodate a metal plate to sit flush within the shelf. 

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## hellocharlieboy (Apr 18, 2009)

will have a chat with you about this on Saturday




NonStop Reptiles said:


> We can machine a recess or custom pattern to suit ones personnel preference without causing issues too the materials integrity or making the shelves weak. This is another great feature of the material we use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NonStop Reptiles (Jul 11, 2012)

hellocharlieboy said:


> will have a chat with you about this on Saturday


We look forward to meeting with you and will see you on Saturday.

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## Duq (Apr 14, 2009)

Have to say.. These do look awesome! and if they're as well put together and customer service is the same as the vivarium i have from you guys! i think you're on to a winner.

: victory:


----------



## NonStop Reptiles (Jul 11, 2012)

Duq said:


> Have to say.. These do look awesome! and if they're as well put together and customer service is the same as the vivarium i have from you guys! i think you're on to a winner.
> 
> : victory:


Thank you for the kind words; We really appreciate it and we believe the quality speaks for itself with 90% of our customers returning for second and third orders. 

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## NonStop Reptiles (Jul 11, 2012)

Just a couple of quick photographs of a rack recently completed including a shelf design specified by our customer to accommodate a double recess for both a heat cable and aluminium cover plate. 

(Please note the aluminium plate is not currently in place covering the heat cable)

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## olala (Oct 18, 2010)

*rack 25 litre*

Bought a 20 X 25 litre rack at Xmas time what a rack they look stunning
Top rack and really top servise . No1 rack for me


----------



## NonStop Reptiles (Jul 11, 2012)

olala said:


> Bought a 20 X 25 litre rack at Xmas time what a rack they look stunning
> Top rack and really top servise . No1 rack for me


Thank you for your kind words Shaun;

We have completed all AutoCAD drawings ready to start work on your next rack 

NonStop Reptiles


----------

